# Question about the destin bridge



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone know when is the best time of the year to catch grouper around the destin bridge.


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

I remember people telling me about catching grouper around there, but I have never landed a grouper anywhere near the bridge and I have been actively fishing that area with live baits that a grouper would find desirable for 7 years. I think when one is caught inshore it is just a fluke.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Winter time


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Efreeman4181 (8/18/2009)*I remember people telling me about catching grouper around there, but I have never landed a grouper anywhere near the bridge and I have been actively fishing that area with live baits that a grouper would find desirable for 7 years. I think when one is caught inshore it is just a fluke.


Negative Ghost Rider, I have cought grouper consitently in the bay in Pensacola. Ive seen a few nice grouper cought around Destin bridge but I have never fished it myself.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I've founda greattime for big grouper under the bridge is right after a big storm / hurricane. =) Like last year, it was redfish redfish redfish, then after Gustav and Ike (??), it was grouper every drop for awhile. =) Otherwise, I'd vote fall & winter.

MidBay holds Grouper too..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

NOOO there arent any grouper inside 10 miles of the beach :shedevil


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

i caught an undersize gag out there about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

I have caught grouper under the mid bay bridge and the destin bridge. Small. Always in the fall and winter.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ill withdraw my previous post n say that if u head out after a big storm, troll strech 30s thru the pass or even drift big live baits on the bottom, ull more thna likely find a grouper or two, as well as redfish


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

We catch several small grouper in our bait traps around our docks in Destin Harbor all the time. They are now our dock pets, they eat well around the fish cleaning bench.


----------



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

We've snorkeled all over the pass in Destin and there ALWAYS seems to be grouper around any structure we see. They usually range from about 8 inches up to about 25. Good luck keepin' em out of the structure once you hood up!!!

:letsdrink


----------

